

Is Lumosity Bullshit?  - kumarski
http://www.kumar.vc/is-lumosity-bullshit/

======
kumarski
One of my family members has autism and their father purchased lumosity
thinking it would help their child. I wanted to look closer and got angrier as
I looked closer so I wrote this to ask questions that are sensible.

Weird how bad logic sets off emotions.

~~~
mantrax5
Does Lumosity make any claims about improving autism conditions? It's a pretty
big leap of logic to believe that a generic brain game system should improve
autism range conditions.

~~~
kumarski
Agreed.

That was my first objection to my family members.

Lumosity does however make claims on brain improvements.

~~~
mantrax5
Autism isn't just a "bad brain" condition that needs a "make brain better"
game. Unfortunately it's a very specific condition with very specific needs.

Calling Lumosity bullshit due to some expectation towards it that it doesn't
make is akin to calling vitamin tablets bullshit because they don't cure
diabetes.

~~~
kumarski
Read the scientific claims that I question in the post.

------
scaramanga
If, by bullshit, you mean all of its claims are unsubstantiated? Then yes,
obviously, lol.

------
sidcool
I am a paying customer of Lumosity. I am not sure if it's useful.

